# Ecigssa T-shirts



## Gizmo (19/6/14)

Unforutnately my expectations of people purchasing the ecigssa t-shirts at the vape meet was not soo great. We never even sold one  .

I am quite a fair chunk of change out now and would really appreciate it if you guys could show some support and purchase our super fantastic long sleeve ecigssa T-Shirt! I have 49 that need a nice home.

I am willing to let them go at R220 a shirt. You can either pay via donating or you can pay into my personal account. All proceeds go to keeping ecigssa up and running.

All shirts are a size Large. More sizes can be made once I can get most of these gone.

Thank guys!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

I acutuly want xxl and xxxl but if large is all you have. I am ordering one for the end of the month. PLEASE.

They are soooo COOL. I just love them!!!

They are a MUST HAVE for every ecigssa forumite

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Phill (19/6/14)

Morning @Gizmo , I will be popping by VapeKing next week Thursday to collect and pay for my two orders I placed. Please can you keep one of these Long T's for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

I would order a couple in a heartbeat if there was XXL or XXXL... but a L would just be an expensive washing up rag.


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would order a couple in a heartbeat if there was XXL or XXXL... but a L would just be an expensive washing up rag.


 
Buy one and put it in a frame like people do with the rugby t's. and hang it on your wall behind your vape gear table.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

I'm gona put the one I want in a frame and hang it where my customers can see it


----------



## Al3x (19/6/14)

@Gizmo hows some pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Yip. Some pics please. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (19/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

They are stunning @Gizmo !!!!

But it looks like I might need 2, one framed for the front and 1 for the back


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

@Gizmo remind me to get some down with my next VK order for sale at the KZN meet!


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

I certainly would have ordered if it did not carry the "ecig" term.


----------



## Gizmo (19/6/14)

That surely doesn't make sense seeing that our forum is ecigssa

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> That surely doesn't make sense seeing that our forum is ecigssa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Oh, I do not want to open that debate again, but we have had many a discussion on an appropriate name for the forum, e.g. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/do-we-need-to-consider-a-new-future-name-for-the-forum.1351/.
In short, personally I do not like the forum name for its association with cigarettes, but am quite prepared to live with it for the sake of vapers and vaping. But am not going to carry it on my chest.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

